# Newly added CarPro products to Detailed Clean



## DetailedClean

Detailed Clean has been updated with some of the new additions to the CarPro line. Not all of the newly added products including additional sizes are listed below; but the highlights include:

CarPro Flyby Forte 15ml Kit



CarPro Flyby Forte Extreme Glass Sealant 15ml kit is a brand new technologically advanced windshield coating.

CarPro Cquartz Fabric Coat 100ml



CarPro Cquartz Fabric Coat protection is nano-technology based and is an extremely durable Super HydroPhobic product for fabric.

CarPro Cquartz Leather & Vinyl Coat 30ml Kit



CarPro Cquartz Leather & Vinyl is the ultimate in protection for both leather and vinyl surfaces throughout your vehicle! Our new high tech formula was created using only the highest quality ingredients available and offers a beautiful "better than new" finish with no added gloss!

CarPro Polyshave Decontamination Pad



The CarPro Polyshave Pad has a 6" diameter to deep clean the paint and glass in less time and with less effort than a traditional clay bar; it an excellent clay alternative. The new advanced rubber polymer technology removes paint road grime, tar, over spray, water spots, tree sap, rail dust, and other bonded surface contaminants easily.

CarPro Grey BOA Super Soft Towel



The Carpro Grey BOA Super Soft Microfiber Towel features a circular knitted raised cloth. This creates the appearance, feel, and functionality of an ultra 800gsm cloth without the lint issues. It is in fact a 500gsm.

Detailed Clean for all your car care products needs


----------

